# "Thin" stain with what? (to lighten color)



## huntinsonovagun (Jul 1, 2014)

I did a google search and every hit I got was from someone whose stain turned out too dark. I know my stain is too dark and I haven't started staining yet so what do it 'thin' it with to lighten it? My first inclination was mineral spirits. If I wipe my stain off as soon as I put it on it comes out the color I want, but if I wait just a couple seconds (literally) too long it comes out too dark. I'm doing a ton of test runs so I'll know my method and shouldn't have to correct anything once I figure it all out.

Oh yeah- going to be using Sherwin Williams BAC wiping stain.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If wiping it right off gives you the right color...just do that. If you need to thin it, and it's oil base use mineral spirits.









 







.


----------



## ColorStylist (Jul 19, 2014)

huntinsonovagun said:


> I did a google search and every hit I got was from someone whose stain turned out too dark. I know my stain is too dark and I haven't started staining yet so what do it 'thin' it with to lighten it? My first inclination was mineral spirits. If I wipe my stain off as soon as I put it on it comes out the color I want, but if I wait just a couple seconds (literally) too long it comes out too dark. I'm doing a ton of test runs so I'll know my method and shouldn't have to correct anything once I figure it all out.
> 
> Oh yeah- going to be using Sherwin Williams BAC wiping stain.


 
Hi, I work at Sherwin Williams and I can pass on this information to you.

To lighten any SW BAC system color, add 
clear base S64T50 to achieve the desired color you are looking for.

Also, these solvents below may be used to adjust the drying time or strength of the stain.
1. VM&P Naptha for faster dry time (R1K3)
2. Mineral Spirits for medium dry time (R1k4)
3. 140 Flash Naptha for a slower dry time (R1K140)


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

One technique that works well for me is to wipe the wood with mineral spirits first--then apply the stain while the wood is still wet with the mineral spirits.


----------

